#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  ACME College of Engineering 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements Discussions

## Ajay_singh

*About* : Acme College of Engineering is a perfect destination for the students to pursue their technical education. The value based quality education imparted here attracts bright and inquistive young mind to join the institute. The institute provides an environment conducive to the growth of students both personally and professionally to build their confidence in order to create a niche for themselves by adding new dimensions.

ACME Essentially, a hub full of student's activites, the beautiful campus has been a second- home of the students in their journey to challenge the times. Students share an open and transparent bond with the faculty and other staff members and every body puts their best to make the institute a great place to live and learn in.

ACME Freedom of inquiry, Freedom of discussion & Freedom of learning define Acme College of Engineering 

*Branches & Intake:*

 *BRANCH*



*INTAKE*

*Mechanical Engineering (ME)*
*120*

*Civil Engineering (CE)*
*60*

*Computer Science & Engineering (CSE)*
*60*

*Electronics & Communication Engineering (ECE)*
*60*

*Electrical & Electronics Engg. (EEE)*
*60*

*TOTAL*
*360                                 * 





*Campus Facilities*

*Library* : Library spread in an area of 7000 sq. feet has an extensive collection of well stacked books, national and international journals, magazines, newspapers, CD's etc. A vast libarary with latest print and electronic information add drive to the academic environment of the institution. Library with a collection of over 8500 books is provided with modern amenities like digital catalogue, photocopy, internet etc.

*Book Bank* : Book bank is provided to every student at the start of every semester. Reading section of libaray enables students to utilize library resources for their academic development.

*Communication Lab* : Our communication lab is based on the most advanced digital (Audio-Visual) concept with the world class software's to nurture the communication skills of the students.

*Lecture Halls* : Spaciously designed lecture halls are thoughtfuly designed to induce high quality learning and are provided with latest teaching tools to help students for easy understanding of the subjects.

Classrooms have facility of LCD projectors enabling students to adopt high quality learning through audio-visual aids.

*Queries are Welcome !!!!!*





  Similar Threads: ITM University 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements Discussions D.Y Patil College of Engineering 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements O.I.S.T Jabalpur 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements - Discussions DJ Engineering College, Modinagar 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements ABES College of Engineering 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements Discussion

----------

